

High Performance JS heatmaps - mariuz
http://codeflow.org/entries/2013/feb/04/high-performance-js-heatmaps/

======
borplk
Interesting. I'd be interested to see a version that uses WebSockets to
transfer the data points and draw it on another screen (e.g. analytics, see
how users interact in realtime).

~~~
ibotty
there's no need for that to be part of the library though or am i missing
things?

~~~
pyalot2
Nope. That's the idea. The library gives you a high performance drawing
engine. What you feed it is up to the respective use-case.

------
mmcnickle
It only works for me once after I refresh the page. If I click overlay the
data stops persisting. A hard refresh allows it to work again. Ubuntu 12.10
Firefox 18.0.1

~~~
pyalot2
That's an interesting bug.

\- Does it work in chrome? (please state chrome version)

\- Do you have any error on the javascript console (ctrl+shift+k in firefox,
ctrl+shift+j in chrome).

\- What GPU/driver are you using?

\- Please paste the content of about:gpu in chrome, and about:support (the
graphics section) in Firefox

~~~
mmcnickle
Hi, I can't test it in chrome as WebGL isn't supported.

Firefox graphics: <http://pastebin.com/XVdypYVq>

Relevant error messages: <http://pastebin.com/PvKVwWFi> (These are repeated. I
missed them the first time round because they were actually warnings rather
than errors.

Hardware: <http://pastebin.com/x7Jh025T>

~~~
jswanson
What version of chrome are you using?

    
    
      Google Chrome – WebGL has been enabled on all platforms that have a capable graphics card with updated drivers since version 9.[14] Google Chrome 13.0 and newer versions use Cross-origin resource sharing (CORS) to control all WebGL cross-domain textures.[15]
    

Source: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WebGL>

~~~
mmcnickle
>>> "capable graphics card with updated drivers"

I think that's the issue with this version of Ubuntu. It's a strange hybrid
graphics setup.

------
2468ben
I get the same red "hotspot" from moving my mouse around, or scrolling with my
cursor in one place. Is there a way to tell the difference with this?

